

Physics be damned, we can’t stop obsessing over NASA’s ‘impossible engine' - dodders
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/11/8586857/nasa-impossible-engine-em-drive

======
Rooster61
The author of this article is guilty of his own criticisms. He lambasts the
fact that people have mixed up the facts of what has and has not been shown by
the various parties testing the device, but he himself casually lumps the EM
Drive and the Cannae drive into the same concept, when in reality they are two
separate implementations of an engine that takes advantage of this unknown
force researchers keep measuring.

This is an important distinction, because he mentions that the concept has
been debunked because the test designed not to produce thrust in fact did. The
null thrust test did in fact take place, but only for the Cannae drive. The
theory behind the Cannae drive is that it contains slots along the side of the
cavity that produce the thrust. The EM Drive does not include these slots and
is based on a totally different interpretation of how the force is generated.
The null test was performed without these slots, and in no way is related to
the EM Drive other than it proves that slots are not needed.

Here is a decent write up (it's missing sources, but frankly there isn't much
out there yet) on Reddit that was posted a few weeks back:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/34cq1b/the_fact...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/34cq1b/the_facts_as_we_currently_know_them_about_the/)

